
AbsCrypt [Chariot Technologies Lab Inc] - timurryspekov
AbsCrypt is the first working and fully developed cybersecurity application which based on metaprogramming. We are winners of multiple international competitions and Hackathons in computer science and cryptography. We will start global testing of our encryption in partnership with bugcrowd in October with 100k$ award for researches.Our main advantages over others are:<p>* High speed, our encryption algorithm are minimum 10 times faster than RSA asymmetric encryption for small documents encryption and more than 100 times faster for big files. The deference depends on size of key&amp;file.You can encrypt and decrypt big media file within a seconds!<p>* Not only post-quantum, developed for Non-determine Turing machine. Future super and quantum computers won&#x27;t be able to hack us.<p>*Our product can be used like hybrid 
 encryption and also can speed up your prime numbers based encryption like RSA (minimum 30%)<p>How we can convert if conditions and words into math?<p>Our main formula is the formula, which can replace logical condition like “if” with a mathematical formula. You can check that we are first, who do it for all data types. Our algorithm can convert a text into math function. In an example we can convert “Hello world!” into math function:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;timurryspekov&#x2F;ea32cd1bca74a0910b8d5a698a483dad<p>The console demo of working metaprogramming algorithm: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=ui7Y8dZPXcw<p>For the initial proof of working code, I attached a working code to find  primes up to 120 and 168 with just one simple loop with simple arithmetic (you can check that it&#x27;s new way to work with prime numbers and we are first, who do it).<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;timurryspekov&#x2F;e7394c24b83ae989749f6000ac6c5cb4    (up to 120)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;timurryspekov&#x2F;3576c1a20fae07b6671aa6fd05943ec5 (up to 168)<p>Demo of sieves speedup (simple version of our formula): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;CbZpRKC0sBg<p>Looking forward to hearing from you,
BR, Tim
======
timurryspekov
Our website is www.abscrypt.com . Our main YC account for application is
Abs_lab

